# Jarlicker is in trouble



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Looked all over this forum to try and find a thread started by the one and only Jarlicker concerning the shoot this weekend. Maybe I missed it, but the only reference I can find in "this forum" is where he posted the entire upcoming outdoor season schedule.

Now Joe, that's just not like you. I know you're running a little SKEEERED since you seem to be struggling with your new setups, but come on man - no need to keep tomorrow's shoot a secret. :shade:

Many of us watched you as you shot yourself in the foot at the COS indoor tournament. Your qualifying rounds were superb, even shooting and posting a 300, but then you folded like a cheap suit when crunch time came. 

Don't let me down man! I'd sure hate to take Lizard #2 out tomorrow and teach that MissedIt (I mean Mystic) a lesson. :mg: And heaven forbid that Mac shows us all up.  He claims to have been preparing for the "move", but I've got some inside info that says that his disappearance from COS can be attributed to practicing outside. 

1_X_Eddie won't be there - he's too SKEEERED of the bugs. Chopper Steve still hasn't figured out what to do with the "bone", so doubt we'll see him. And, of course, 3DShooter80 has that new born to look after - even though he's freed himself of the BowTec bonds and joined the Hoyt ranks. Will PSarge show up  - that's kinda like asking if I'll shoot a 560. And who knows what's happened to StrapThis - he must have moved to the left coast. 

So who does that leave, you, Mac, Spoon13, and myself? Come on folks, no one has an excuse not to come. Yea, Jarlicker has been keeping this shoot a secret, but now the word is out, so come get you a piece. 

  

And don't hold back because of the "possibility" of a little rain. Here's the most recent forecast for the Raleigh area on Sat.



> Mostly cloudy skies and breezy with a chance of showers and storms. Highs in the mid-upper 70s. A cold front is on the way and should move into the area tonight. We do have a chance of showers and storms this afternoon, but the *greater chance of storms may not come until this evening*. Some of the storms could become severe with hail, damaging wind and the possibility of tornadoes being the threats. Sunrise: 7:06 a.m., Sunset: 7:33 p.m. Wind: SW at 15-25 m.p.h. Saturday night: Mostly cloudy and windy with scattered showers and storms. Lows in the lower 60s. Some of the storms will be severe. Winds from the southwest at 15-25.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Have fun playing in the rain!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Have fun playing in the rain!!!!


I ain't skeered of no rain! :shade:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I ain't skeered of no rain! :shade:


I aint drivin 2 hours to play in puddles when i can do that here and not have a two hour dirve home with a wet arse!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I aint drivin 2 hours to play in puddles when i can do that here and not have a two hour dirve home with a wet arse!!!!


If you're SKEERED, say you're SKEERED :shade:

We had a pretty good rain shower here earlier this morning, but the sun is trying to come out now. I sure hope the rain holds off tomorrow at least long enough to get in 14 targets.

Have fun!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Xhunter...what did you put on the windows the last time you were down there?:noidea:

You had to put something on them...either that or we just figured out who was licking everything at LAS....:doh:

That is the only way to explain why he thinks everyone is scared of him or that he suddenly is capable of beating everyone :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Xhunter...what did you put on the windows the last time you were down there?:noidea:
> 
> You had to put something on them...either that or we just figured out who was licking everything at LAS....:doh:
> 
> That is the only way to explain why he thinks everyone is scared of him or that he suddenly is capable of beating everyone :chortle:


I drank the Kool-Aid :mg:

No, just trying to get some action back in this forum. It's quickly turning into the General forum where all threads are about "my bow is better than yours".


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I drank the Kool-Aid :mg:
> 
> No, just trying to get some action back in this forum. It's quickly turning into the General forum where all threads are about "my bow is better than yours".


I haven't seen those threads....

But I do keep seeing threads about shooting indoors in NC.....and they remind me more of Mutantville then Gen Pop:zip:

I seem to remember you asking several equipment questions in the past.....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, as much as I hate to say it, I'm out for this weekend. 

My babysitter can't do it and my wife has a wedding to go to, so I get to stay home with Jr. Beats going to the wedding though.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Well, as much as I hate to say it, I'm out for this weekend.
> 
> My babysitter can't do it and my wife has a wedding to go to, so I get to stay home with Jr. Beats going to the wedding though.


Understand - maybe next time.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Understand - maybe next time.


Unless something really weird happens I am planning on being at the Bownanza Extrvaganza in May.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Well, as much as I hate to say it, I'm out for this weekend.
> 
> My babysitter can't do it and my wife has a wedding to go to, so I get to stay home with Jr. Beats going to the wedding though.


We need to build you 4X4 stoller


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Jr is 4 so a stroller will just be in the way, now Jr.2 will be here in June. That may be a different story.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Jr is 4 so a stroller will just be in the way, now Jr.2 will be here in June. That may be a different story.


Well then get him a bow....I am sure by the end of the summer he will be able to hang with the rest of the NC Crew :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Xhunter...what did you put on the windows the last time you were down there?:noidea:
> 
> You had to put something on them...either that or we just figured out who was licking everything at LAS....:doh:
> 
> That is the only way to explain why he thinks everyone is scared of him or that he suddenly is capable of beating everyone :chortle:


Well now that you mention it i do recall relieving myself of a breakfast Coke on the clubhouse window..ukey:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

What's the latest for the AM weather forecast down that way? I'm still teetering between driving down and sleeping in tomorrow morning.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> What's the latest for the AM weather forecast down that way? I'm still teetering between driving down and sleeping in tomorrow morning.


im liking the sleep in option...... Somebody let us know so i dont get up that early for nothing


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

In all honestly fellows, as much as I'd like you folks to join us I'm afraid it's not looking too good weather wise. We've had numerous tornatoes south of Durham around Range Player's area this afternoon and evening. They're still only calling for rain tomorrow in the afternoon and evening, but a lot is going to have to change from what it is right now. We just finished our Fri night auction and it was raining so hard at times that the folks couldn't hear the auctioneer.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Well, as much as I hate to say it, I'm out for this weekend.
> 
> My babysitter can't do it and my wife has a wedding to go to, so I get to stay home with Jr. Beats going to the wedding though.


i wish i had a babysitter that would do it.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't know if that's just not right or if it's the post of the day!!!!:mg:



treeman65 said:


> i wish i had a babysitter that would do it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> In all honestly fellows, as much as I'd like you folks to join us I'm afraid it's not looking too good weather wise. We've had numerous tornatoes south of Durham around Range Player's area this afternoon and evening. They're still only calling for rain tomorrow in the afternoon and evening, but a lot is going to have to change from what it is right now. We just finished our Fri night auction and it was raining so hard at times that the folks couldn't hear the auctioneer.


Well it's still early in the season....so you guys be smart and stay safe. 

It's been raining up here all night...tomorrow is a basketball, JD and ladies day for me :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

It's about 7:15 AM and Jarlicker says he's on the way to the club so as soon as I get my shoes on and a cup of java, I'll be on the way.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Take yer slicker...  :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

OK Prag, I'm given up sailing for the day just to come out and smack you around for a couple hours and then I will head back to the boat.:mg: Maybe after a day of getting put on the pine you will be glad I'm sailing for the summer.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> OK Prag, I'm given up sailing for the day just to come out and smack you around for a couple hours and then I will head back to the boat.:mg: Maybe after a day of getting put on the pine you will be glad I'm sailing for the summer.


How'd that turn out??? NOT TO GOOD  I'd stick with sailing if I were you. :shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> How'd that turn out??? NOT TO GOOD  I'd stick with sailing if I were you. :shade:


Jibe ho!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> How'd that turn out??? NOT TO GOOD  I'd stick with sailing if I were you. :shade:




```

```
smack-attack !! ..lol

please do-tell....

:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> smack-attack !! ..lol
> ...


There's only 1 person that knows what FirstMaxx's final score was and I am :zip: But believe me, I'll keep that score card forever. :shade:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> There's only 1 person that knows what FirstMaxx's final score was and I am :zip: But believe me, I'll keep that score card forever. :shade:


*AWHHhhhhh....come onnn.....it couldn't be that bad???....could it???....well maybe......let me see that card......NEVERMIND!!!!:mg::mg::mg:

Sorry I missed the "swamp shoot".....catch ya next time :wink:*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *AWHHhhhhh....come onnn.....it couldn't be that bad???....could it???....well maybe......let me see that card......NEVERMIND!!!!:mg::mg::mg:
> 
> Sorry I missed the "swamp shoot".....catch ya next time :wink:*


Well, here's the story. First I have not problem with someone not turning in a score. But I do have the responsibility of keeping the NCFAA web sight up this year. Jarlicker handed over the final scores to me, I'm assuming for that purpose. After we finished our late afternoon "lunch", I simply asked the man if he was going to turn in a score. Since he gave his score card to me instead of the scorekeeper (Jarlicker), it was not an official score.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, here's the story. First I have not problem with someone not turning in a score. But I do have the responsibility of keeping the NCFAA web sight up this year. Jarlicker handed over the final scores to me, I'm assuming for that purpose. After we finished our late afternoon "lunch", I simply asked the man if he was going to turn in a score. Since he gave his score card to me instead of the scorekeeper (Jarlicker), it was not an official score.


*....and....and....annnnddddd.....???????????????????????????

OK....let's get technical here.....although that "piece of paper" was not handed to the "O'fishallllll" scorekeeper...it was passed to an "O'fishalll" of the shoot so in checking the "O'fishallll" Rulebook.....if it's paper and it's got numbers on it....it is a "O'fishallllll" scorecard....and it must be counted....

Gesshhhh...I gave Fast Eddie credit for more smarts than that....all he would have had to do was wad that scorecard up and toss it in the lake and declare...."It was so wet...NO ONE can read the numbers any more"!!.....
.*


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry I missed shooting with you guys. I have to be a "girl" Saturday, but would have loved to have been there.

See Prag, I still remember how to post!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, here's the story. First I have not problem with someone not turning in a score. But I do have the responsibility of keeping the NCFAA web sight up this year. Jarlicker handed over the final scores to me, I'm assuming for that purpose. After we finished our late afternoon "lunch", I simply asked the man if he was going to turn in a score. Since he gave his score card to me instead of the scorekeeper (Jarlicker), it was not an official score.




```

```
so is it Anchors Aweigh..? 

did someone Stowe Away the bow and arrow ? 

are there Red Skies tonight ? 

One if by Land, Two if by Sea ?

Where's ensign palmers palm-tree, errr, i mean score card..? 

:shade:


----------

